# need information please



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

hello everyone..the wife and I were planning on going to pickins tomorrow to see if we could get a few spanish,and I was wondering if this little cool spell we are having today could affect the fishing tomorrow. I know the high tomorrow will be 70,but will the fish still bite? Any information will greatly be appreciated...thank you.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the 20 knot winds might be an issue.


John


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on wind for sure.
was 78* leaving the house this a.m., and 59* now.


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you for the info,I was wondering more about the water temp..I wasn't sure if this cool snap would affect the fishing


----------

